# Jackie Appleby



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't know if anyone can help but there is a letter in our local Euroweekly News today asking if anyone knows of Jackie Appleby, formerley living on the outskirts of Alhaurin el Grande, telling her to urgently call her former neighbour June or contact Jenni at the newspaper with her phone number.


----------

